# Made contact about a pup



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i contacted someone about a black longcoat boy. haha!
I asked for pics since he and the other pups are teeny and laying on their tummys in the pic on the ad, so cant see them.
Only thing is there are no papers, so i asked why that is too.

Hope to get an email back soon.
Am not goin to get too excited just yet though, cause it could fall through for me again.

I may still ask Darla's breeder if she knows anyone, but getting the colour i want isnt going to be easy so at least i have actually seen one this way.
The pup will be ready in August.
I so hope this is genuine.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Terri thats so exciting!! Hope it all works out for you.

You need to stick with the D theme Daisy, Darla and D........???


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i am sticking with the D theme, have my name picked already, have had it for quite a while hehe!!
It's Dillon. It means faithful in Gaelic.
Now nobody go nickin my name eh. lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh good luck Terri!! 
Isn't it amazing...you have been here almost 1 year, joined with zero chis and you're now thinking of your 3rd! :toothy8:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i know Crystal.
Madness!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck with this one! I hope it works out for you - and if not...the right pup WILL come along before you know it! You'll have to share details when you have them... 

BTW, LOVE your "D" theme & the name Dillon is perfect!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Heather, i know you are right.
He will come. lol
Dont worry i will defo share the details with you all. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen another pup too, says P.O.A, take it to mean price on agreement?
lol


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Terri said:


> Seen another pup too, says P.O.A, take it to mean price on agreement?
> lol


Yeah or price on arrangment one of the two im sure, good luck on the pup! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

For some reason i thorght it was price on application! Dont know where i got that from!! lol

Good luck terri, cant wait to see if you get a reply. Fingers crossed it all works out. xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought it was price on application

good luck


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri, such exciting news!! I'm very happy for you! Can't wait to see your new baby.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Well i called the first one that i had sent an email to.
She seemed really nice.
Very strong Nottingham accent, hehe!!
She hadnt seen my email since she is out at work i think.
I couldnt wait as usual. haha!!

She is going to send me more pics of the boy, and of the mum and dad too.
Dad is a wolf sable and mum is a choc with white chest.
Dad is a show dog and is on the breeders website, so she is sending the link for him.
This pup is black with white chest, just what i want!
Am getting excited, but trying to stay level headed of course.
Not bloomin easy though. lol

Just looking forward to the email now.
She says the mum is what i can expect the boy to look like only in black.

Wish me luck that this works out and he is my wee Dillon. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! How exciting!! Cant wait to hear how you get on!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too Rache! am so trying not to get my hopes up on this.
Bit of a journey for us too, but worth it.
We used to do that journey to go to Donnington Rock festival so my man cant complain too much. lol
He will though cause he is a moany big blouse at times. haha!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I'm excited love a theme mine us flowers and plants lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Terri said:


> He will though cause he is a moany big blouse at times. haha!!


Hahaha Terri thats so funny!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL it's true Rache.

I need to get my thinkin cap on and think of all i want to ask this woman when she gets back to me.
Since i cant just pop over for a chat, i want to be sure of everything.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OoO. He sounds darling. I hope he works out for you, and if not, that you find one soon who does. Black is my favorite colour chi (go figure I only have one that color!).


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pictureeeeeeesssssssssssss


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah well you have lovely chi's and a good mix of colours too.
I will be done after this pup for def, as i will be happy then. lol

So apart from the usual questions about the parents and pups health etc...
What else should i ask?
I wont be able to see the dad in person since they used a stud.
I need to remember to ask what he weighs and the parents, i woudnt bother if he was slightly bigger than my girls obviously, but just dont want him towering over them.
They are standard size really of 5lbs 3 and 5lbs 8, cause Daisy got chunky recently. lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Sarah.
I cant put the pic from the ad up on here, but once she sends me some i will post them, x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

PM me the ad.. im like proper excited for you :roll:

I'd ask if they show their dogs.. whether its the mums first litter, were they health tested blah blah blah..

If you don't want them towering over and i know this could totally have no effect on how your boy turns out BUT i'd ask for the parents height.. you could work out then whether they're tall or short.. etc etc

Could you see a photo of the stud (sorry not read allt he thread just got excited when youi said you hwere looking). If they're not registered will they give you a copy of their pedigrees and are the parents actually registered or not??

ARGGGH exciting times


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri so pleased hope this works out, having a lot of problems with this site this morning and sent you a pm with another option but i dont think it sent, anyways, nottingham is not that far lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed that this is Dillon!! Love the name btw!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok will Pm you Sarah.
I am getting the link of the breeders site that owns the stud, so will get to see him.

Oh no i didnt get your PM Amanda, that's a shame.
Yeah i used to go to Nottingham rock city years ago by a bus ran by someone from our local rock club.
Of course we were all rather intoxicated at the time so i dont remember how long that took. haha!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Fingers and paws crossed that this is Dillon!! Love the name btw!


Thanks. x
Yeah i love that name, goes so well with my 2 aswell i think.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

This is very exciting!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i got some pics.
He is adorable!!
Mum is too.
I wont post them all though.
I also got to see dad on the website, he is gorgeous!!
She gave me the contact details of his owner so i can arrange to meet them and get to see the dad while i am in Nottingham, so that's cool.

She is open to all questions which is a good sign aswell.
Anyway here he is.......








With mum

















So what do you think?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I think he fabulous!! Mom's looker too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and he is 7.8oz right now, i have asked what his parents weigh in my last email.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri, I'm so excited for you!! Long coat black chi's are stunning. There are a couple on this forum that I just love.
Dillon is a perfect name! I can't wait to see pictures of him!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, i just posted some here.
I think am in love. lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww! So tiny and cute! Mom is beautiful. The lady sounds like a wonderful breeder. Will this little boy have white paws?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No i dont think he will have white paws but that is ok by me.
He has the same white blaze on his chest as his mum so i know what he will look like.
I am getting more of his mum too soon from before she was pregnant to see her in all her glory. lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh terri everything happens for a reason, hes adorable, what happens next, i like the sound of this breeder,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i am going to get pictures as he grows she says, and i have asked if she wants a deposit to secure.
Also asked other questions, so waiting for a reply but i do like her and what i have seen so far.
She said to email or call anytime with any questions.
The owner of the stud, is taking one of the pups too, the black girl i think.
The mum isnt overly fluffy, but that could be because she has just had pups. lol
I dont mind if they are extremely bushy, they are def different from my 2 smoth wee girls, and i think will grow up lovely by the look of things.
She is weighing them everyday, and will keep me updated.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, mum's blow their coats after a litter often I think...OMG he's darling. He might lose some of the white though....the entire back of Trigger and Taylor's necks were white when my mom and I saw them as babies and its gone now. Their white chests stayed though. He is itty bitty! How old is he now?


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

good luck terry hope you get your pup you want, its hard when you want a specific type and colour, i wanted white but settled for cream but then started liking the black ones also x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I didnt think to ask how old, i will though.
All i know he will be ready Around Aug 10th.
So still pretty much a teeny baby.

Here is a better pic of mum.
Do you think her muzzle looks long?
Am not overly fussed if she doesnt have a teeny short muzzle, i think she is beautiful, but just wanted other opinions.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg the pup is gorgeous!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

xxxangelxxx said:


> good luck terry hope you get your pup you want, its hard when you want a specific type and colour, i wanted white but settled for cream but then started liking the black ones also x


I know it does make it harder.
I wasnt really stuck on a colour when i got Darla, she was just a bonus, and Daisy too, but since this is my last one, i want a black one. lol x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

JRZL said:


> omg the pup is gorgeous!!


He is cute!!
I know all puppies are really, but i do think i like him a lot.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think her muzzle looks "long" but it also isn't short hahahaha. Sorry, not a very helpful answer. I like her muzzle and think its graceful. Not snipey or pointy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah me too.
Dad's muzzle is shorter, he is adorable aswell. x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh he is adorable! And I like the looks of Mama too! I don't think her nose is too long either. I know sometimes people trim LC's before they have a litter too so that may be the case here because the coat on her body does look very short. But by the looks of her head I don't think it's typically SUPER full either. 

Anyway, it definitely sounds hopeful - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Heather.
I am pleased so far i have to say.
I think he may be the one, have to be 100% sure before making that journey for him of course.
I am looking forward to seeing the mum pre preganancy.
The dad is fluffy and has sired fluffly puppies too. lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you post pics of the dad? I'd love to see! Or you can PM me if you want? He sounds lovely....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Will Pm you Heather since it is a website. hehe!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> No i dont think he will have white paws but that is ok by me.
> He has the same white blaze on his chest as his mum so i know what he will look like.
> I am getting more of his mum too soon from before she was pregnant to see her in all her glory. lol


White paws would be really cute. I would take him! Either way I think you found yourself a winner! I can't wait to see more pictures. I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, i think he is a winner too.
If mum and dad are anything to go by aswell.
This is such a tense time!! lol xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Terri, hes adorable. I love mum shes stunning, her nose looks just fine to me, her coat is stunning, bet she looks fab pre pregnancy!

You will have 2 sc and a lc like me! I'm so looking forward to how Darcys coat changes over the next year or so. 

I'm really excited for you, cant wait to see what the breeder says next! lol xx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

WOW, just read all 7 pages of this thread and I'm speechless Terri! I had no idea you were even thinking of getting another! Were you quietly planning this or is it a spur of the moment thing? Either way congrats! He's a little cutie, can't wait to see how he looks as he gets a little older...it's so hard to tell at such a young age. So how many animals will this put you at with the new puppy included? 3 huskies, 3 chis, and how many cats?! Total mayhem at your house. LOL Congratulations!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww he looks to be a beautiful boy! I bet you're super excited to see him grow


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache.
I know that is plenty for me after him.

LOL Val, well i had been looking for a while but kept putting off actually contacting anyone, it ddnt feel the right time, but it does now and have decided to go for it.
While i had the green light from my OH.
Mind you it's me that looks after the chi's anyhow and am with them all the time.
He just gets to pet them when he visits. haha!!
I wanted a black longcoat boy from the start before Darla actually.
So now this will be the perfect wee trio i think.

Well it will be 3 cats and 3 chi's here for a while, but once we move it will be a full house yep. lol
Although the huskies will not be around the chi's since they are 3 big feisty ones. hehe!!
I will get plenty of walkies between the dogs that is for sure!!
Should keep me fit.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Awww he looks to be a beautiful boy! I bet you're super excited to see him grow


Yeah i am excited, looking forward to lots more pics of him.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm thinking good thoughts for you Terri


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Therese. x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh what a teeny wee pup, mum is a cutie too, nose not too long or too short, hope it all works out for you. WOW 3 chi's hehe I am too scared to get a 2nd!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah am all chuffed Lynda!
HEHE!! you will get more if it is right. x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Terri, he looks beautiful, I love his mum as well, sorry if I have missed a post, is he a definite?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy terri how cute is he lol i love mum and pup i hope this works out for you this time hunni hes darling oh and you must pm me the website so i can see daddy he sounds handsome wow im so happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Terri, he looks beautiful, I love his mum as well, sorry if I have missed a post, is he a definite?


Thanks Jane, not 100% as i dont want to jinx things, but i think he may be the one. 



~*Mandy*~ said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy terri how cute is he lol i love mum and pup i hope this works out for you this time hunni hes darling oh and you must pm me the website so i can see daddy he sounds handsome wow im so happy for you xxxxxx


Oh thanks Mandy i was going to tell you about this latest update. lol
I will pm you the daddy hehe!! 
If all goes well, we will have 6 on our wee meetups.
You so have to meet him of course if i get him.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow daddy is a handsome chappy oh this is so exciting hope it works out keep me updated as im sure you will xxxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He is eh Mandy.
I will def let you know.

Havent had an answer just yet to my last email with some questions.
Hope havent scared her away now. lol xx


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Super tiny gorgeous baby!
His mum is rather beautiful too!
I bet you are nervous and excited!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

The puppy is so adorable. I love his little paws. Mom is a beauty as well. I know you must be ready to pop with excitement.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah am well nervous and excited!!
Just hope it all works out for me. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> The puppy is so adorable. I love his little paws. Mom is a beauty as well. I know you must be ready to pop with excitement.


He is a cutie, i will be happy if he looks like mum or dad, they are both lovely. He is all i can think about right now.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay i got an email back to answer my questions!!
Mum weighs 4kg as of 3 weeks ago, and dad is slightly smaller so she thinks the pups will be around the 5lb mark give or take a few lbs.
I am cool with that, as that's the same as my girls.
All checked out that vets for them all, and pups had due claws removed aswell.

Everything seems good to me, so i will most likely go for it and give her a deposit to secure him.
She said once she knows i want him, she will start using the name i have chosen, and take him out the pack when visitors come to view the pups. hehe!!
Oh am fit to burst, looks like this is my wee Dillon!!!! x


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

So excited for you! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, i am so pleased!!! xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Just read all this Terri. It's so exciting getting a new pup and nerve wracking in case it falls through. He looks gorgeous, so does his mum. I love the D theme with the names too. I have a name picked out for a boy when I get one.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

oh my goodness sooo adorable!! I bet you are so excited I know I was before I got Teddy 
good luck with it all xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Just read all this Terri. It's so exciting getting a new pup and nerve wracking in case it falls through. He looks gorgeous, so does his mum. I love the D theme with the names too. I have a name picked out for a boy when I get one.


Thanks Marie, it is nerve wracking big time!!


crawlin said:


> oh my goodness sooo adorable!! I bet you are so excited I know I was before I got Teddy
> good luck with it all xx


Thanks. xx
By the way how come your sig is so small?
Did you save it to photobucket as it was and leave it the size i made you it?
If you just copy the IMG code and paste into your sig from there it should be full size.
Let me know if you need any help. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My OH thinks a non refundable deposit of £100 is a bit scarey, but i dont intend to back out anyway once i make the deal. lol
That is pretty much the norm anyhow right? x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Terri said:


> My OH thinks a non refundable deposit of £100 is a bit scarey, but i dont intend to back out anyway once i make the deal. lol
> That is pretty much the norm anyhow right? x


I put a deposit on was Trigger when he was 2 weeks old. I think his was like $200 or $250? Can't remember exactly, but generally, the breeder will refund a deposit if the puppy doesn't make it, for whatever reason, while still in their care. I'd say deposits are standard, yes.

I had a deposit on a puppy prior to Trigger who ended up dying  I got the deposit back, no questions or issues. The breeder was great about everything and I may work w/ her again in the future.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I think £100 is about normal in the uk. I paid a £100 deposit for Pixie


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you find out how old the adorable lil guy is yet? I think putting a deposit on a pup under 2 weeks IS a little risky, tho, btw. But like I said, a good breeder will refund if something happens to the pup in their care.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i think so too.
Darla's breeder didnt want one, she said once i said i wanted her that was fine.
Everyone is different.
The husky breeder did years ago.

Plus this isnt as close to home either this time.
Only thing is if i do bring him all the way home and take him to my vet (which of course i will be) and he finds something wrong, it is another long journey back with the pup.
It's a chance you take though.
Hopefully she understands that i would expect my deposit back though in that case.
Touch wood nothing goes wrong with the puppy.
Have never got one from this far away before, so it is kinda scarey. x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

I paid £140 deposit for Teddy so usually you have to lay some kind of deposit down.

Just done the sig thanks for the offer of help  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Did you find out how old the adorable lil guy is yet? I think putting a deposit on a pup under 2 weeks IS a little risky, tho, btw. But like I said, a good breeder will refund if something happens to the pup in their care.


Yeah have asked in my last email exact age.
She should expect to pay it back like you say, but have mentioned that anyhow.



crawlin said:


> I paid £140 deposit for Teddy so usually you have to lay some kind of deposit down.
> 
> Just done the sig thanks for the offer of help  xx


Cool. 
Oh yeah i expected to, my OH just doesnt like the non refundable part, but he doesnt know much about it really.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Terri said:


> My OH thinks a non refundable deposit of £100 is a bit scarey, but i dont intend to back out anyway once i make the deal. lol
> That is pretty much the norm anyhow right? x


Yup I paid a £250 deposit with Rocky, before I had even seen him, the first day I seen him was the day I was taking him home, scary lol! I paid her through paypal, as I rang her on the Mon, she sent me pics and I paid the deposit and then I picked him up on the Sat!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I made a new siggy, but am not addin the pup till i know for sure he is mine cause i dont like to jinx anything.
Hopefully soon there will be 3 wee cuties on my sigs though. 
Maybe as soon as tomorrow all bein well. lol x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Yup I paid a £250 deposit with Rocky, before I had even seen him, the first day I seen him was the day I was taking him home, scary lol! I paid her through paypal, as I rang her on the Mon, she sent me pics and I paid the deposit and then I picked him up on the Sat!


LOL that is kinda scarey but it def paid off with Rocky that is for sure!
I will have a longer wait on my hands after i pay the deposit.
But then i am used to the awful wating.
I waited for Darla to be born!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Terri said:


> LOL that is kinda scarey but it def paid off with Rocky that is for sure!
> I will have a longer wait on my hands after i pay the deposit.
> But then i am used to the awful wating.
> I waited for Darla to be born!!


Yeah it was scary and prob kinda stupid lol but I wanted a chi and he was the last left out the litter. I had never actually seen a chi in real life either!! Could not believe how small all the breeders chis were! 

Oh man the time will pass quickly for you I hope!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i was like that too, i hadnt seen any chi's till i saw Mandy's gorgeous wee trio.
When they walked in the room i was like OMG they are teeny!!
I loved them though and it made me want one even more then.
Oh i hope it the time goes by fast too.
It is very close to my Birthday too, so be a good one this year. hehe!! xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri iam so excited for you, i keep coming on to check for updates!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my friend breeds huskies terri, she take €150 deposit, non refundable if the buyer changes their mind, she does this because there are a lot of timewasters out there,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Amanda.
I am too big time!! xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> my friend breeds huskies terri, she take €150 deposit, non refundable if the buyer changes their mind, she does this because there are a lot of timewasters out there,


Yeah it is understandable.
I know about saddos that collect pictures etc...
Bunch of losers.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Terri said:


> .
> I know about saddos that collect pictures etc...
> Bunch of losers.


What do you mean they collect pics etc? What are they doing just trying to sell a dog from a pic or something?

Sooo excited for you Terri! Hope it all works out, but its' lookin' good so far, eh?!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> What do you mean they collect pics etc? What are they doing just trying to sell a dog from a pic or something?
> 
> Sooo excited for you Terri! Hope it all works out, but its' lookin' good so far, eh?!


Thanks, it is lookin good so far. x

No i was meaning some folk that have no intentions of buying a pup just like to ask for pics, then never contact the breeders again.
Mind you am sure there are some scammers out there that have no pup to sell and post pics of pups n a site, have heard of that happening.
Usually they want all the cash upfront and offer to ship a pup etc....
I would never touch that with a ten foot pole!! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

No usually they just collect pictures to possibly refer back to later or maybe just to pee the owner off later when they dont reply back ... and man it works! lol


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Why are there so many stupid people running around out there?? And they breed too...ugh!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah there are time wasters everywhere sadly, and folk with no life it seems.
It makes it so much harder for genuine people to get a pup.
I really couldnt be bothered with just lookin at cute puppy pics all day and not actually be wanting one.
I have plenty of my own cute pics to look at. lol
I only look when i know i am defo wanting to get one, and can offer it a good home.

I came across a couple of scammers when i was looking for my Darla, luckily i knew the signs but sadly some folk fall for it and lose their money. x


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> What do you mean they collect pics etc? What are they doing just trying to sell a dog from a pic or something?
> 
> Sooo excited for you Terri! Hope it all works out, but its' lookin' good so far, eh?!


This happens alot. people take fake pics promise to deliver a dog people pay through paypal or whatever and get totally scammed!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> I have plenty of my own cute pics to look at. lol
> I only look when i know i am defo wanting to get one, and can offer it a good home


I know what you mean. I'm not a good "looker" either. There are too many good dog's that need a home and it breaks my heart that I can't help each and every one.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you would not believe the crap we went through looking for a pup a while back, the "breeder" put their price up, then wanted to meet us half way and not see the parents, then she dumped us by text saying the pup was sold by her husband when she was at work!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That stinks Amanda.
I can relate, it puts you on downer when that happens but like you said things happen for a reason in the end.

Before i got Darla i was offered one pup then another from this one person, then they decided to keep both.
I am excited about this pup and like his breeder too, but am still wary till i actually pay the deposit and meet in person too, to collect him all bein good.
You just never know what will hapen these days, even if they are really nice.

Anyway thanks to the folk that wished me well on this.
Will keep you updated for sure!! lol
Am goin to check my emails now infact. haha!!
I hope after all this my wee girls like the new addition aswell.
I think Darla will enjoy having a pup to chase around, when Daisy wants to be left alone. hehe!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Terri said:


> I think Darla will enjoy having a pup to chase around, when Daisy wants to be left alone. hehe!!


Daisy will be laughing on the inside when the new pup is pestering Darla. LOL What goes around comes around.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! so true Val. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Came across an old thread about black long coat chi's and the 2nd last post is what i am imagining my wee boy could like, same wee white blaze on the same part of the chest. lol
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39794&page=2
How cute is he?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Kirby says ' Bring on the longcoat black with a white chest boy puppy ' !!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehe!! he wont have as much white on his chest as your Kirby, but i think he will still be a real cutie!!
I just had to start looking, couldnt wait any longer and well i got the green light from the OH. haha!!

Do you have any pics of Kirby as teeny baby at all?
Would love to see! xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Very excited for you, Terri! Good luck!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Paula. xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Kirby photos are posted


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Sara.
I loved them!!
He is and was a really stunning boy!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i spoke to the woman on the phone again just a few mins ago, had a good chat and she is so nice aswell.
So am going ahead and he is now my wee Dillon! yay!!
I am so pleased as you can imagine.
I am going to be getting more pics over the weekend, i think of his mum and of him.
She also said i will get pics from day one till he comes home, put on a disc with dates and weights etc... so cool!!
Roll on August now!!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwww Terri YAY CONGRATS!!!! 

I'm sooooo soooooo pleased for you!! 

Cant wait to see more of baby Dillon! xxx


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats! I love black animals. All of my resident animals are black with some white.... right down to the hamsters lol so i will be keeping my eye posted for Dillon updates. I remember the excitement of waiting for a new pup.

Your breeder sounds fantastic!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks! 
I am so pleased and yeah she is such a nice person.
Gave me loads of info and stuff.

Oh and he is 1 week old today, bless him. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww only 1 week old, so cute x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah some may think am nuts at this age, but being so far away i didnt want to lose out.
Plus i went to see Darla at 3 wks and said yes. lol
It seemed like an eternity to actually get Darla home, so am kinda used to this feeling, but i am not the most patient of people. haha!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah i know that feeling, i only had to wait 2 weeks for pixie but it seemed to dragggggon forever. 

Do you roughly how big he will be?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh it does drag!!

She said around 5-6lbs
His mum is 4kg i think?, i cant remember what dad is, but smaller lol
I dont mind, think he will be around the same as my 2 which is cool.
x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Terri said:


> Yeah some may think am nuts at this age, but being so far away i didnt want to lose out.
> Plus i went to see Darla at 3 wks and said yes. lol
> It seemed like an eternity to actually get Darla home, so am kinda used to this feeling, but i am not the most patient of people. haha!!


Oh Terri, I remember how "WE ALL" waited for Darla! Seemed like years!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL i know Pam, you were all in it with me.
Would have went batty if i didnt have this place i can tell you.
Now you will be there again during my long wait. haha!!
No more after this though for definate! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yay dillon 

Terri 4kg is8 1/2 lbs mum doesn't look that big

I'm so happy for you! Daisy is gonna be relieved lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i checked what that was, i dont think she looks that big either. lol

LOL i hope Daisy is relieved, and no jealous.
Will have to make a fuss of both girls when he comes. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So exciting!!!! You've got 2 months of total excitement eek


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep 2 months of driving my OH nuts again with all the chihuahua talk.
Although i talk about the girls a lot anyway, but now i will be worse!! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yeah and you only have one day, not even that to wait, lucky so and so! haha!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

The Mum dosent look very big, maybe shes a bit more cobby than tall.

Darla will have a blast with a baby to play with. You wouldnt believe the fun mine have all playing together, I love watching them all following each other around the garden seeing what they can find. We have snails, stones sticks all sorts of things brought in! I love it!! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i dont know if that weight is right to be honest lol
Will ask next time i speak to her.

Oh am sure Darla will love havin a wee pup to boss around and try to steal his chew bones haha!
Daisy may mother him bless her, she did that with Darla. 
I bet it is a lot of fun at your place Rache.
You also have gorgeous big Vernon in the mix. xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yayyyyyy another we cutie for our meetup walk in the park im so happy for you at last youve got your black boy whooo hoooo xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Mandy.
I was going to post it to you on FB, glad you came on. lol
Yep we will def need to arrange a meetup with Dillon and the gang when he is able to go out. hehe!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on your boy! I'm so jealous!! I can't wait until you get Dillon. You MUST post TONS of pictures!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Congrats on your boy! I'm so jealous!! I can't wait until you get Dillon. You MUST post TONS of pictures!!


Thanks x
Yes i will be sure to post lots of pics of him. x


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

aww....conratulations Terri!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> aww....conratulations Terri!!


Thanks. xx


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics of him


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
There will be pics no worries. lol xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

YAY!!! he is gorgeous and mum is too!! im so excited for you!! I cant believe you are going to notts, Im only a stones through!! Maybe we can cross paths, are Daisy and Darla coming with?? 

I wondered if you were going to the same breeder as I did since Precious is from Nottingham but her mum is tan so it cant be! I cant wait until you get him home, woohoo!!! are you getting a chi in every colour now? I think a white one is next...lol!!!xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Leah, great to see you on Mrs!!
No am not bringing the girls, my pal is watching them that day.
Darla still gets really car sick and i think would just be easier this way, it's a long journey and i would be worrying about her the whole time.
Oh would be cool to meet you though if pos!

Nah def no more chi's or anymore animals on the horizon.
Dillon is my last. lol
He will complete my wee chi pack nicely. hehe!! xxx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> Nah def no more chi's or anymore animals on the horizon.
> Dillon is my last. lol
> He will complete my wee chi pack nicely. hehe!! xxx



That's what I said when I got my third chi


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww well then, we will come to bonnie scotland and have a chi meet up lol! maybe mandy will be there too! oh gosh imagine all the chis running wild!!

Never say never about another chi!! I bet thats what everone on here with 3+ says!! lol 

So excited for you though!! when are you going to see him?xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> That's what I said when I got my third chi


HAHA!!! enough said!!! :foxes_207:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Sara, no my man would have a hairy fit if i wanted anymore. haha!!

Yes Leah you need to come here for defo!
That would be heaven with all the chi's haha!!

I am going in August.
I will get lots of pics though during that time.
Might ask for a video aswell. lol
I spoke to the breeder today again, and she said she is taking some more pics today for me, she is so nice!
xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


> ....I spoke to the breeder today again, and she said she is taking some more pics today for me, she is so nice!
> xx


Can't wait to see them! :hello1:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too Therese. lol xx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh how exciting! I know the wait is going to seem like forever! I only have to wait 3 weeks for my Chi - I pick her this Tuesday! But I had to wait almost 5 months to pick up my African Grey parrot - now that seemed like a life time!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Oh how exciting! I know the wait is going to seem like forever! I only have to wait 3 weeks for my Chi - I pick her this Tuesday! But I had to wait almost 5 months to pick up my African Grey parrot - now that seemed like a life time!!!!


Oh lucky you!!
Look forward to all the pics.
Yeah waiting is not my strong point. but i did it for Darla from before she was even born, so i can do it now just!


----------

